# April 2012 Photo Competition: Your Neighbourhood



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2012)

The theme for this month is *Your Neighbourhood *

*Entries:*
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Last entry at midnight 30th April 2012.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
*Voting:*
* 1st May 2012 to midnight on 3rd May.
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 9, 2012)

Who lives in a house like this?
Who lives in a house like this?

In number 69 there lives a transvestite
He’s a man by day but he’s a woman at night
There’s a man in number 4 who swears he’s Saddam Hussein
Says he’s on the chart to start a third world war
Ohhhhh if you find the time please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood

At a hundred and ten they haven’t paid the rent
So there goes the T.V. with the repo men
In 999 they make a living from crime
The house is always empty ‘cause they’re all doing time

Ohhhh if you find the time please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood

Who lives in a house like this ?
Who lives in a house like this ?

In number 18 there lives a big butch queen
He’s bigger than Tyson and he’s twice as mean
In 666 there lives a Mister Miller
He’s our local vicar and a serial killer

Ohhhh if you find the time please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood

Who lives in a house like a this ? (Who lives here man?)
Who lives in a house like this ?

They want to knock us down ‘cause they think we’re scum
But we will all be waiting when the bulldozers come
In a neighbourhood like this you know it’s hard to survive
So you’d better come prepared ‘cause they won’t take us alive

Ohhhh if you find the time please come and stay a while
In my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood, my neighbourhood
My, my, my beautiful neighbourhood


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2012)

1 - Alleyway


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2012)

2 - Regent Street


----------



## alef (Apr 16, 2012)

Recent winners have been added to the gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/sitemap.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 16, 2012)

The theme lends itself quite well to shooting new stuff rather than submitting existing photos.  I've had a couple of ideas, but haven't quite got round to going out with my camera yet


----------



## plurker (Apr 20, 2012)

Suprisingly few in so far when, as neonwilderness says, you only need to walk out of the door 

1) Tracks


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2012)

night or day?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2012)

Desborough sunrise


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I have just seen the winner.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a really old one - the view from my window c.1990, when I was 14/15.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 24, 2012)

3 - Accident


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherry Blossom Snow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2012)

1


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2012)

2


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)

From The Park


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Shoes on a Wire


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mannequin Heads


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2012)

1. CCTV





2. Gate


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Popped out at lunchtime with my new lens.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Mannequin Heads


That looks like quite a nice motorbike, going by the alloy rims. Do you know what it is?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2012)

3. Whickham House (Notice the charred doorway )


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 30, 2012)

are crappy phone pics allowed? if so


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2012)

weltweit said:


> That looks like quite a nice motorbike, going by the alloy rims. Do you know what it is?


 
No, but I can go by and take a look.


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2012)

1. Johnny canuck3 - mannequins heads ( do you know who lives there? )
2. Neon wilderness - CCTV
3. Banhof strasse - desborough sunrise


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2012)

1. Johnny canuck3 - mannequins heads
2. Claire - pic3
3. Neon - CCTV


----------



## scifisam (May 1, 2012)

1. JoC3 - Mannequin Heads
2. Stowpirate - Alleyway
3. CDL - Pic 3.


----------



## scifisam (May 1, 2012)

1. JoC3 - Mannequin Heads
2. Stowpirate - Alleyway
3. CDL - Pic 3.


----------



## RoyReed (May 1, 2012)

1. Bahnhof Strasse - _Desborough Sunrise_
2. Clair De Lune - crappy phone pic 3, stormy sky over the sea
3. neonwilderness - _CCTV_


----------



## neonwilderness (May 1, 2012)

1. Stowpirate - Alleyway
2. Clair De Lune - Entry 3
3. Johnny Canuck3 - Mannequin Heads


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 2, 2012)

clicker said:


> 1. Johnny canuck3 - mannequins heads ( do you know who lives there? )
> 2. Neon wilderness - CCTV
> 3. Banhof strasse - desborough sunrise


 
Driving by today, there was a largish woman outside, long blonde hair, about 50; tan cotton stretch pants with red top. She was using a weed whacker.


----------



## stowpirate (May 2, 2012)

1 - Cherry Blossom Snow - RoyReed
2 - Whickham House - neonwilderness
3 - From The Park - Johnny Canuck3


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2012)

1. Gate - neonwilderness
2. Tracks - plurker
3. Mannequin Heads - JC3


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 5, 2012)

It's probably not my place to say, but I believe the voting is over, and my Mannequin Heads was successful.

Unless someone naysays that, I'll start a new contest...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 5, 2012)

Yep, I make it first place with 11 points.  Stowpirate - Alleyway and Clare De Lune - Pic 3 joint second with 5 points.


----------

